
Human-powered Ornithopter Becomes First Ever to Achieve Sustained Flight - ivey
http://www.engineering.utoronto.ca/About/Engineering_in_the_News/Human-powered_Ornithopter_Becomes_First_Ever_to_Achieve_Sustained_Flight.htm
======
vogon
The way its wings flap is something else.

